# M.A.R.S. who's who (picture thread)



## bellerophon

For the new folks who may not know who to look for and the old folks who may not remember, If your vending or even just attending please post your mug

Most likely hanging around the TWI table Sat/Sun


----------



## Philsuma

No recent pics but here's a somewhat close facsimile of hair length and goat, courtesy of a Fl buddy (Scott) .


----------



## BBoyette




----------



## JoshH

I'll be there on Sat, and should look about like this................


----------



## insularexotics

OK. I'll play....








I'm the hairy one on the left.


----------



## melas

I'll be there Saturday for a few hours in the morning - will have the pregnant wife along so it will be a relatively short trip . . . haha!

Okay here's my pic with the wife. . . Notice my Pretentious A-hole glasses. . .


----------



## UmbraSprite

UGH....

Ok....This was after I had just found the viv I was building for Kristy broken out front and smashed all the glass out to recover the insides so I could drop it into a new Exo. Don't mind the glare...I was pissed!


----------



## Julio

here is to the right of the pic, could not find one close enough to show my face except this one.


----------



## SMenigoz

Julio,
Lookin good in red hair!



Julio said:


> here is to the right of the pic, could not find one close enough to show my face except this one.


----------



## Julio

lol, you guys know what i meant.


----------



## JoshH

Only eight people coming?


----------



## NathanB

Theres a great pic of me from Scotts meeting on here. If you really want to see what i look like see if you can find it


----------



## ErickG

Like facebook. Tag yourselves. From the posts, there's at least three there.


----------



## Julio

great pics taken by Matt, Erick are you gonna be there?


----------



## ErickG

Julio said:


> great pics taken by Matt, Erick are you gonna be there?


I would love to go, Julio, but I recently made a purchase regarding hardware around Melissa's finger, so I'm certainly tapped out of funds.  
I'd consider it torture to be there without making some type of purchase. I know its difficult to exude self control, so it's best to just avoid it altogether. hahahaha.


----------



## Julio

Congrats!!! hope to see you guys soon either way and catch up on frogging.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Both those photos are missing Nate!

I'll be there at the TWI table.. top photo Erick posted, 1st on the right with the glasses near Julio.


----------



## ggazonas

ErickG said:


> Like facebook. Tag yourselves. From the posts, there's at least three there.


I'm the first one on the bottom left picture, wearing the blue shirt and NJ devils cap


----------



## pl259

Is that Scott Stapp from Creed? That's awesome! Didn't know he was a frogger!


----------



## DCreptiles

ErickG said:


> Like facebook. Tag yourselves. From the posts, there's at least three there.


Yep that's me all the way to the left with the orange t shirt and fitted hat man I hate that pic


----------



## ChrisK

DCreptiles said:


> Yep that's me all the way to the left with the orange t shirt and fitted hat man I hate that pic


Yeah that doesn't really look like you man


----------



## Jonas35

My girlfriend and I will both be there on saturday, then its back to school after I pick up my new additions.










hopefully that link works, because the pics my camera takes are wayy too big to post


----------



## melas

Jonas35 said:


> hopefully that link works, because the pics my camera takes are wayy too big to post


I think the permissions on that album are preventing them from being displayed. Edit the album to allow everyone to view - that should do it!


----------



## Bob Fraser

I'll be there!!


----------



## Jonas35

Ok I tried changing the settings, but I think it works better if i compress the picture and just post it...


----------



## DCreptiles

ok here is a slightly better one of me.. what do you think now chris.. lol more like me?


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah that dude looks more familiar haha


----------



## cryptokat

I will be there Sunday AM, dragging fiance along with me!


----------



## widmad27

Some Old Pics, but there you go. See you all there.


----------

